# Penny-Our 11 yr 11 month 1week old St Bernard-Passed away



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

Penny is having a hard morning. Her hind end doesn't seem to be working right. She's had arthritis for several years now but, I'm wondering if she had a stroke during the night. We have given her aspirin to try and make her comfortable and see how she does but, I'm just not sure she can recover. 












_ETA-The average life span of a Saint Bernard is 6-8 years. That is why the count. _


----------



## mully (Jun 11, 2009)

She is cute, sorry she is sick. Keep her cool and monitor her fluids. Good luck with her, she might just recover some and be with you a little more. When I thought my Siberian Husky was going to die he lived another 3 years til he was 16.  All the best


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you.

We moved her next to the house where it's shaded and is one of her favorite places to lay. She's been offered food, water, milk, and treats and doesn't want anything. We'll just keep trying and make her as comfortable as we can. This isn't the first time we thought we would loose her. She had a really rough summer a number of years ago.


----------



## reinbeau (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd take her to the vet to make sure there wasn't something you could give her to make her more comfortable.  Doggies are precious, to me they are more than a farm animal or a pet (I am in no way saying that isn't true for you, too, FK!), I don't mind taking them to the doctor.  My Molly lived another three years after I took her when she got old and stiff, we changed up her diet and put her on Rimadyl and glucosamine (sp for both!) for her arthritis (she was a basset, prone to back problems).   Unfortunately they just don't last as long as we'd like - like 70 years or so!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

Taking her to the vet would be very traumatic to her. Our large animal vet has always been her vet and she has never liked riding. I'll call after a little while and see if there is more that they would recommend--office is very busy when they first open. That's the nice thing about having a 20 year relationship with them, they are willing to help over the phone more than if it were just someone they don't deal with normally.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep, the world is just too heavy today!

Sorry to hear about Penny Kitty.

My big Bernie dog is not responding to the joint meds. He was so sore last night, rather than get up to eat, he grabbed hold of his dish to move it closer to him.
I had my sister check out Bruisers limp, she told me to go get his elbow x-rayed? That is not something you want to hear from some one who don't trust Drs. or vets.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 11, 2009)

sorry to hear that kitty.i know how much she means to yall.hope she gets to feeling better.maybe your vet will come out to see her.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 11, 2009)

I like Penny. I've been around her all my life. She is older than me even!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 11, 2009)

yes she has pretty much raised you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

I just talked with the small animal vet in the office. She agrees that taking her in would be to traumatic for her. Said the aspirin is about what they would recommend unless we have her seen--which I figured. We could have our large animal vet that usually sees her out but, even then it will probably be more of a pain management thing. So she has her aspirin and we will monitor her and go from there.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 11, 2009)

i would not take her in.id let her vet see her at home if thats what you decide.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 11, 2009)

How is she now?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

She has moved around a bit but, not much. I haven't heard her cry out at all since the aspirin kicked in and she is right outside the kitchen window with it opened a bit.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 11, 2009)

hopfully she will get to feeling better.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

Penny passed away this evening.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 11, 2009)

I am so sorry Kitty.
How are the girls?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 11, 2009)

oh no im so sorry to hear that kitty.was hoping that she would pull through.i feel for you hubby an the girls.i know its not going tobe easy.yall loved penny very much.


----------



## redhen (Jun 11, 2009)

So sorry Farmer Kitty!    I have 2 Saints and i also love them dearly.. theres just something about them.. So sorry again..  I also wanted to add that a 12 year old Saint is amazing! You must have taken very, very good care of her!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you, all of you.

We are all doing okay. Sad but, okay.

redhen, just good high protein dog food, plenty of good shelter, and lots of love. Heidi, our Saint before Penny, was still a puppy when she got lost at 10 years. That week of being gone in the middle of winter really aged her and we lost her at 10 1/2 years.


----------



## redhen (Jun 12, 2009)

wow! all yours lived a long time! YOu've given me hope for mine to live a longer life also!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's some hope for you, redhen. Penny used to greet me when I got off the bus and I would play and pet her a while. I'm going to miss that. Df said that he's going to bury her tonight, like Heidi.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 12, 2009)

Kitty and Cute Kitten......
I am so sorry to read of Penny's loss this morning. Hugs going out to both of you. Sounds like the Old Gal had a great life with you folks, and she knew she was loved for sure.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Pure Country (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear she passed away.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you.

She is already greatly missed but, will live on in our hearts.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes, Mom we need a noding smilie.


----------

